# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  Основные проблемы Windows XP Service Pack 3 как средство для продвижения Windows Vista

## SDA

Ряд пользователей с релизом третьего пакета исправлений Service Pack 3 для операционной системы Windows XP, столкнулись с рядом проблем. Основной резонанс получила ошибка при установке обновления на некоторые системы с процессорами AMD, в результате которой происходила постоянная перезагрузка. Хоть эта проблемы и решилась за счет официального исправления под номером KB88372 (подробнее), черная полоса негативных впечатлений от этого не уменьшилась. Некоторые третьи приложения и утилиты также испытывали проблемы функционирования на Windows XP с последним пакетом обновлений. дальше http://www.overclockers.ru/softnews/29267.shtml

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Surfer

Что-то я никак не найду этот KB88372 %)

----------


## Alex Plutoff

-не вижу ничего необычного... и нечего раздувать из мухи слона, вспомните, ведь проблемы были и при выходе прежних SP, особено много шума было вызвано SP-2

----------


## Numb

> Что-то я никак не найду этот KB88372 %)


 Автор статьи на Overclocers.ru напутал: ссылка правильная, название - нет. Статья - kb888372. И там нет пакетного файла для обновления - просто предлагают загрузиться в safe mode и присвоить значение "4" параметру "start" ветки реестра *HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Services\I  ntelppm*

----------


## Surfer

Если бы он ещё грузился, этот сейфмод  :Smiley:

----------


## MC'LyP

АГА ) И ваще, по-мойму SP2 рулит ))

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> АГА ) И ваще, по-мойму SP2 рулит ))


Да и SP3 не напрягает

----------

